# Alash mp3...



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a song from the cd by Alash. Thought someone may enjoy it.

Not sure of the rules regarding uploading non-classical files to the forum  so if I have broken the "law"


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

hawk said:


> Here is a song from the cd by Alash. Thought someone may enjoy it.
> 
> Not sure of the rules regarding uploading non-classical files to the forum  so if I have broken the "law"


Hi Hawk,

I've never heard of this genre of music before ... always open to new ventures in music, this comes as a complete surprise - and I was pleasantly surprised. I will have to explore more of this later, so I thank you for sharing this with us. 

Kh


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Kh,
You are very welcome! 
I was actually begining to wonder if I upset folks by posting about this group. I thought there would be some interest or at least some discussion ...
Most of the music that I listen to is, in most instances, very old. For example there are many people who play didgeridoo (and very well too) but my interest lies in the "old" traditional ways of using the instrument. The same can be said about the Mandinka Harp (Kora), Tambin (Fulani flute) etc. For me music is a window into the culture of the people it is a part of. As I think about it "Classical music" is the youngest music that I am obsessed (love) with.

I appreciate that you took time to listen and to reply. Thank you!


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hawk, I know that at least 2 people were not upset by your thread.  Why would there be a Non-Classical music sub-forum if such topics are prohibited?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Hawk, I also d/loaded the music, thank you, not sure what to make of it quite honestly, interesting but perhaps not my cup of tea, but that's just me


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting your thoughts. 
What I find particularly fascinating about this music is the singers ability to produce more than one sound (harmonics/overtones) with their voice...seems impossible. 
The music (singing style not lyrics) comes directly from the relationship with the Natural world...In one respect it seems so far from classical yet I find the textures created by the orchestral instruments very similar.


----------

